# My email



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

If you have been responding to me, and I have not been responding to you, I appologize. The site I have been using for my outing email seems to be broken. so if you have email information for me, please send it to the email address in my profile. It is: [email protected] Sorry for any inconvenience.

------------------
Sarge


----------

